# Pre wax cleaning.



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm working my way round my car doing a 1 stage machine polish and when done on a panel I'm putting on a wax to protect it. Now when I'm done I want to strip the whole car and do my winter prep.

Now I want to get the panel ready for a was to offer the best bond I can offer for my winter prep. After washing, clay etc do I just use a panel wipe (already own) or would I be better with something like the Bilt Hamber cleanser-fluid? I have polishes and glazes but don't want anything under the wax so it lasts the winter (I have durability issues with waxes/sealants, haven't worked out what I'm doing wrong yet  )


----------



## Peter Hall (Jan 29, 2017)

Following


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I did mine last week using a one step polish (Sonax Perfect Finish) with a DA. after complete decon.

Used BH Cleaner Fluid after polishing which did a great job of leaving a clean, smear free finish for my AG UHD wax.

I don't measure durability as such but feel that just ensuring the panels are cleaned of all products before adding the LSP, I'm giving the wax every chance of staying put for a while?

Harry


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Cleanser Fluid is basically a panel wipe, you don't need both.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

steelghost said:


> Cleanser Fluid is basically a panel wipe, you don't need both.


Thanks steelghost, just wanted to check. I've got 5 litres of the stuff so sorted for years then 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

If anything, BH cleanser is petrol based / oily and needs to be wiped off with more force than panel wipe.

Doesnt flash off at all. But then youll want to wipe off before it flashes so you take the old wax with it id guess.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

It is likely I am missing something here, the intention is to polish the paint, wax it and then remove the wax with something like panel wipe?


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I took it to mean in the future.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

pxr5 said:


> I took it to mean in the future.


Thanks, that makes more sense :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

lowejackson said:


> It is likely I am missing something here, the intention is to polish the paint, wax it and then remove the wax with something like panel wipe?


As I did the car pannel at a time I put a different wax/sealent on each pannel so now in the near future I want to strip it all back and put one LSP on the whole car for the winter. Only problem is which one 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

One word of caution, as your paint has just been prepared and polished, I personally wouldn’t want to clay it again so soon. The reason being that claying can introduce marring, which means that you may have to polish once again.


----------

